# energeto.de empfehlenswert?



## DonBarcal (4. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

ich wollte mal fragen, ob jemand schonmal bei energeto.de bestellt hat. Ich hab über geizhals.at gesehen, dass die ne Fritzbox, die ich kaufen will, erstaunlich günstig anbieten.

Hier ist übrigens mal der Link: http://www.energeto.de/katalog/ctl4251/cp49251/si2064108/cl/AVMFONWLAN7170?cid=207


----------



## Herbboy (4. Oktober 2010)

Naja, der hat bei geizhals noch keine Bewertungen, die Fritzbox ist ca. 10% billiger als zB mindfactory - das kann seriös sein, kann aber auch Beschiss sein...  schau doch mal andere Produkte an, ob die auch sehr günstig sind - zB die Logitech Z5500 sind NICHT sonderlich günstig. Wenn da nicht sehr viele Schnäppchen zu finden ist, kann das also o.k sein - vlt. ist die Fritzbox ein Angebot, weil der shop neu ist.

Aber so oder so: bei einem Shop, der nicht schon wirklich sehr viele gute Bewertungen hat, würde ich ab 50€ nur per Nachnahme bestellen. Dann kann nix passieren, außer dass die nicht liefern und man halt entnervt storniert.


----------



## DonBarcal (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich seh gerade, jetzt ist die auch bei EG Electronics verfügbar und nur etwa einen Euro teurer. Aber danke für deine Hilfe!


----------

